# New Jerseys/Logo *PICTURES ADDED*



## Avalanche

President Chris White announced on Tuesday there will be a new Jersey and Logo design around draft day.

signify the start of the new era i guess


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Good. They've been due for an update forever lol.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Good to hear. Hope its not some stupid new **** like the Hawks did though..


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Maybe they'll add some red? i just hope they get rid of the tree designs.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

yeah i think the trees will go, whispers of a green away jersey


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Be pretty funny if they end up using something similar to the prototype the poster Socco used as his avy.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Its about time. The current jerseys just scream 1990's


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I think they should get a side profile of a wolf howling at the moon. Maybe put a basketball or two in there somewhere.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Now can they throwback to the original some nights?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Well the potential for cool jerseys is there, the colours... and the logo..

but then again, its the wolves, lord knows whats gonna happen


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Is it just me that I've never heard about it till now?

Weird.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Hey JuX, where ya been?


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Ruff Draft said:


> Hey JuX, where ya been?


I have a life outside here.

Don't count me in for a comeback, though.


----------



## luther

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I never liked the current ones, even when they introduced them. When it comes to sports logos (or anything else, actually--music, clothes or anything) I think that trying to be too contemporary just makes you look stupid later. I'd rather they make a good timeless choice and stick with it as long as possible. I know that marketing and merchandising don't go well with that, but that's my preference.

To be honest, I loved the original logo and uniforms. Well, maybe longer shorts...I'd rather not get such a clear picture of what guys have going on down there.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

so anyone gonna get creative with photoshop? lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



JuX said:


> I have a life outside here.
> 
> Don't count me in for a comeback, though.


Hey now, I do too!

Have fun man.


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Ruff Draft said:


> Hey now, I do too!
> 
> Have fun man.


I know you do. :whistling: :biggrin:

I know we've got an awfully young team and we won't seeing any playoff caliber team in T'Wolves for a few years, but this forum is getting awfully quiet this year than it was 2 years ago. It used to be a fun place.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

It is very dead, hopefully it picks up over the off-season and going into next when there will be hype about the draft pick etc...


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Avalanche said:


> It is very dead, hopefully it picks up over the off-season and going into next when there will be hype about the draft pick etc...


You being a bandwagon Celts fan isn't exactly helping this forum, either. :biggrin:

Actually, I know how dreadful this team was this season. I really hope better things will come our way (by the way, I still doubt we'll land #1 in the draft lottery this time, no ****ing way). I guess this will hurt our fanbase a quite bit for a long run.


----------



## luther

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I don't feel so pessimistic. I like several of the young players and thought the team played hard. They did all right for a team that committed so wholly to rebuilding. My main concern is that Taylor and McHale haven't been the source of great decisions in recent years, if ever. And so who knows what boneheaded move will undermine the good we could otherwise see? (You know what I mean, like getting the first pick and taking Eric Gordon or Kosta Koufos, or trading it for Fabricio Oberto, Bruce Bowen and the rights to Giorgos Printzias. Something like that.)


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

now im not 100% on this as its from another board, but this could possibly be the new alternate logo:









and the new jerseys are due on draft day i think, not long now


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Avalanche said:


> now im not 100% on this as its from another board, but this could possibly be the new alternate logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new jerseys are due on draft day i think, not long now



I like it. Nice logo

The colors are kind of Mav like though


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

they are, even the logo is a little mavs-esque

i think they have enough to work with that the jerseys would be unique though.. .i dont mind the logo if that actually is it


----------



## Wade County

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Should use more green, but the logo is a good start.

Jerseys should be interesting.


----------



## Blue

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Avalanche said:


> now im not 100% on this as its from another board, but this could possibly be the new alternate logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new jerseys are due on draft day i think, not long now


Tight Work! I like it.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

definately liking the logo the more i see it


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Looks like the Mavericks. 

I like the old logo better. But, the wolves are declaring a new era.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Looks kinda like the Mavs logo only better.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

prety much

Wolf > horse lol


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Hm, that black next to the logo, makes me think how cool black away jersey would look with team text across it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Definately - new logo is real nice.

Wolves needed a Carson style makeover


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

So is this thing official? Looks too much like an NBDL logo... And like many of you said, a Mavs type of thing. I am not too impressed, I really liked the old wolf logo... I was hoping they just made improvements to that.


----------



## luther

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

It's OK. I'm curious to see the whole uniform before making too harsh a judgment, but then I liked the initial uniforms more than the second version. (OK, I'd have liked longer shorts ... but otherwise, that first uniform kicked ***.)


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Well if they can add green to it so we don't look like the Mavs I will be happy with it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I'd keep the black with the forrest green if possible, rather than the mavs blue.


----------



## Dre

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Bit the Mavs hard :nonono:


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Not overly impressed with it, but I'd keep the color green. It's part of the franchise since the inaugural season.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Come on Thursday!


----------



## slufool

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I hope they add some green to that not a bad logo though.


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Dissonance19 said:


> Hm, that black next to the logo, makes me think how cool black away jersey would look with team text across it.


Hopefully it will read Minnesota on the away jersey for the first time.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Green and Black... ditch this blue on the hat


----------



## scapegoat

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

i actually really like that logo. it's like a fully-realized version of the doug west era one. i hope that the jerseys look the kings'.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I agree with Avalanche (I think), the team names and colours make for one bad-*** jerseys and logo, with some creativity.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

i think thats just the draft hat, at least the nets draft hat is the same color and style, just different logo... so maybe the colors are different.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Yeah i saw that a few of the teams have a similar colored hat for the draft, i really hope for green/black based jerseys not blue


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Well, Star Trib has confirmed what Av has to say about the logo on the hat. It's secondary but the new unis and primary logo will debut tomorrow night.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

I think the only problem with the Wolves jerseys/logos is the font.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Av wins, lol


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

via the team's official website...


----------



## scapegoat

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

it's subtle, but that font is much better. like i said, hopefully the jerseys look like the kings'.


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Yeah, I'd say it was a little upgrade on the primary and completely designed the secondary logo. The font is more readable, finally.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

i do like the secondary logo


----------



## Floods

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

so when are the wolves unveiling these new jerseys? in the middle of the draft?


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



David_Ortiz said:


> so when are the wolves unveiling these new jerseys? in the middle of the draft?


Not sure, but I hear from some sources that they'll be unveiling the unis this August.


----------



## Floods

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

that is 8 cans of bull****. :curse:


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

yeh nothing tonight... lame


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*



Avalanche said:


> i do like the secondary logo


Maybe you'll do what the Suns did eventually and use the alt logo as your unofficial main one. Some teams don't get a whole new official logo because it costs more when they pay the league or something.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Hurry up and release them, TWolves.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

The new primary logo kinda looks the same.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*










I really like them just from that sample. It's a cool new look. 

Why Jaric is still on the Wolves, but Baron is a Clipper I have no idea. lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Oh, and I guess the away jerseys will be primarily blue.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: New Jerseys/Logo*

Blah, looks like every other team in the league now. Our jerseys were fine, didn't need changing.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I really like it. It looks kind of like a Euro-league type jersey.


----------



## Mateo

Looks like the Mavs home jerseys.


----------



## Avalanche

Pretty ordinary from that shot IMO


----------



## Floods

That is the most retarded thing I have ever seen. :nonono:


----------



## Floods

Those aren't new unis, its just a half-*** *****out like the Sixers pulled last season.

Lets hope the Magic don't disappoint me. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Looks pretty ugly so far. I don't know..


----------



## Wade County

Looks pretty much exactly like the Mavs one. Ill hold judgement till I see the real version.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Its pretty much the Mavs one with an odd tree on the side.. :azdaja:


----------



## Blue

Hmmm........:smart:










I was reserving my judgement, but this confirms it..........These jerseys are ****ing hideous!!!  uke:


----------



## thaKEAF

I like 'em.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I like em too.


----------



## Wade County

Where'd you get the picture?

Im not sure on em...the Wolves desperately needed an upgrade on their jerseys etc, but its sort of like a mad scientist hybrid of their current jerseys and the Mavs one.


----------



## Marcus13

thats nasty


----------



## luther

Didn't like the last ones much. Don't like these much. Oh well.


----------



## Blue

How can anybody like that collar........I get lost just looking at it.


----------



## Blue

MB30 said:


> Where'd you get the picture?
> 
> Im not sure on em...the Wolves desperately needed an upgrade on their jerseys etc, but its sort of like a mad scientist hybrid of their current jerseys and the Mavs one.


They got abunch of the rookie pics in here......I think the new Kings one is here somewhere as well as the Magic.

Rookie Pics


----------



## Floods

Blue Magic said:


> They got abunch of the rookie pics in here......I think the new Kings one is here somewhere as well as the Magic.


They are, but you can barely see them.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

kinda pukey

I thought they should of went w/ a baby blue and dark green

w/ some black


----------



## bruno34115

Those are absolutely terrible!!


----------



## Schilly

He's wearing an old jersey under the new one, that's what is up with the collar.


----------



## Wade County

I dont think he is dude. Im pretty sure thats the collar.

Its...well, different. I dont hate them, but I dont love them either. Overall - could be worse.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Yeah, it really looks like that's the actual collar. Yikes. Anyways, I'm not really a fan of them. They need either a green or black alternate for sure.


----------



## Avalanche

Without the text accross the front: 









The collar is ugly... but also from the bottom of the number down the jersey.. and shorts there is absolutely nothing, just seems to stop too early or something? numbers smaller then usual?

not really a fan


----------



## B_&_B

I dont think they are all that bad. Nothing special, but they dont "suck" either.


----------



## The Solution

Man I liked our Jerseys before because they were so unique. With the tree's and such, now we have the same exact boring jersey as the Mavs. Watch, our Alternate will be green like the mavs jersey's.


----------



## Mateo

Yeah, I liked the old ones too. Didn't see any need for a change.


----------



## LionOfJudah

The look a lil WNBAish if you ask me. If not that a rip off of the Rockets.


----------



## JuX

I hated this new jersey.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

That collar is kinda weird, no..? :whoknows:


----------



## Basel

I don't mind the jersey at all except for the collar, which looks ****ing retarded.


----------



## Zuca

Man... What an ugly collar!


----------

